# Fröhliche Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2006



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2005)

Morgen ist Heiligabend, es kommen die Weihachtsfeiertage und der "Rutsch ins neue Jahr" steht an.  

*Das neue (Angel)Jahr beginnt*
Oder das alte ist vorbei – wie mans sehen will. Während die einen über gelungene oder misslungene Angeltage nachgrübeln, sind die anderen schon dabei fürs jetzt kommende Jahr alles zu planen. Die einen wollen alles machen wie letztes Jahr, die anderen wollen andere Methoden, Köder oder Gerät probieren.

Die einen werden an neuen Gewässern versuchen andere Fischarten zu fangen, oder endlich mal den lange erträumten Kapitalen zu fangen. Die andren werden schon zufrieden sein, wenn sie ein paar mal mehr ans Wasser kommen, unabhängig davon ob sie was fangen.

So vielschichtig wie die Angler sind, so vielschichtig sind da logischerweise auch die Diskussionen im Forum vom Anglerboard und auch die Artikel im Magazin. Da wird eben von Anglern für Angler und nicht von „Experten“ oder „Profis“ für den (bedauerlichen?) Rest der Welt geschrieben.

Kein Wunder dass da bei manchen Diskussionen auch die Emotionen mal recht hochgehen. Im jetzt 6. Jahr des Bestehens vom Anglerboard dürfen wir aber auch eines feststellen:

Trotz der rasanten Zunahme an Zugriffen, Mitgliedern und Postings müssen die Moderatoren im Forum zwar immer wieder mal eingreifen, aber inzwischen doch wesentlich weniger als in den Anfangszeiten des Forums. 

Dank der Mods und vor allem Dank der vielen Mitglieder, die eine unabhängige Kommunikationsplattform zu schätzen wissen und daher von selbst dafür sorgen, dass der Ton im normalerweise erträglichen Rahmen bleibt – selbst bei emotionalen Threads. 

*Dafür müssen und wollen wir mal all die Mitglieder loben, die sich für den „guten Ton“ im Forum mit einsetzen – und bei der gesamten Modmannschaft bedanken, die immer versucht alles im Auge zu haben und im Ernstfall mäßigend einzugreifen.*

Wir freuen uns auch darüber, dass immer mehr Firmen aus der Branche das Anglerboard als Werbekunde oder Partner unterstützen. Denn bei inzwischen täglich fast 30.000 eindeutigen Besuchern und bis weit über 600.000 Seitenaufrufen pro Tag wäre die „Kultplattform“ Anglerboard.de sonst den Anglern nicht mehr in der jetzigen Form kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Nun mag für viele Werbung halt Werbung sein. Die Firmen aber, welche auf Anglerboard präsent sind, scheuen zumindest nicht den Kontakt mit dem Kunden und setzen sich auch der „Gefahr“ aus im Forum negativ beurteilt zu werden. Das können sich eben Firmen erlauben, die seriös und kundenorientiert arbeiten. 
Und denkt alle bei Problemen mit einem Anbieter auch mal daran:
Jeder macht auch mal Fehler.
Letztlich kommt es aber darauf an, wie mit Fehlern umgegangen wird. 

Und in den jetzt über 5 Jahren Anglerboard konnte man feststellen, dass die Partner vom Anglerboard immer versuchen, bei Reklamationen (wo man ehrlicherweise als Angler oder Kunde auch zugeben sollte dass diese auch mal unberechtigt sind!) so zu reagieren, dass beide Seiten zufrieden sind.

*Neben Mitgliedern und Moderatoren also auch einen herzlichen Dank an all unsere Partner und Kunden, die das Anglerboard als unabhängige und glaubwürdige Kommunikationsplattform und „erste Anlaufstelle“ für Infos und Unterhaltung für Angler erst ermöglichen!!*

Und nicht zuletzt an einen Dank an all die vielen Besucher der Seiten von Anglerboard.de, die (noch?) nicht angemeldet sind. Die machen nämlich einen Großteil der täglichen Besucher aus. Denn von den täglichen Besuchern sind ca. 1.200 bis über 1.500 Mitglieder des Forums, 3.000 bis über 6.000 kommen täglich über Suchmaschinen – und der „große Rest“ sind Besucher, die direkt ins Anglerboard komme, es also schon kennen. Kein Wunder dass täglich um die 20 Neuanmeldungen fürs Forum kommen.

Im gleichen Zuge wie die Zahlen vom Anglerboard steigen, nehmen auch die Zahlen vom Magazin zu. Was zum großen Teil auch daran liegt, dass hier eine Vielzahl von Artikeln von den „ganz normalen“ Anglern geboten wird: 
Kein „schönschreiben“ von Reisezielen, keine Tests bei denen nichts negativ ausfallen darf, keine bis zur Unkenntlichkeit redigierten Artikel. 

Auch im Magazin dürften wir bald über 50.000 regelmäßige Leser haben. Wobei interessant ist, dass viele „Magleser“ nicht im Forum unterwegs sind, und viele Forumsmitglieder dafür das Mag nicht lesen – so bietet die Plattform Anglerboard halt für jeden was. 

Aber nicht nur im Netz sind die „Boardies“ aktiv. Letztes Jahr gab es über 100 Treffen, welche von „Boardies“ organisiert wurden. Da waren kleinere Treffen mit 5 oder 6 Leuten genauso dabei wie das jährliche Norwegentreffen in Berlin (FINDET AUCH FEBRUAR 2006 WIEDER STATT) zu dem über 600 Leute kamen. Da waren Treffen zum Angeln, zum Grünkohlessen, „landsmanschaftliche“ Treffen wie das Bayern- oder das saar – pfälzische Treffen dabei, da gibt’s das norddeutsche Fliegenbinden genauso wie das Bootsanglertreffen oder das bayrische Pilkergießen, da gibt’s Treffen an der Sorpe, am Edersee, zum Kutterangeln.........

Oder anders gesagt, die Boardies haben mit den vielen Treffen den Schritt vom „virtuellen“ Leben einer Internetplattform ins reale Leben geschafft. 

Mit all den Möglichkeiten, die sich die Mitglieder und Besucher vom Anglerboard da geschaffen haben, haben sie etwas absolut einzigartiges erreicht:

*Die wohl populärste Plattform für Angler, das wohl größte Informations- und Unterhaltungsmedium für Angler*.

Auch und gerade deswegen freuen wir uns schon auf das jetzt kommende Jahr, das wie jedes Jahr wieder vieles bringen wird, an das wir jetzt vielleicht noch gar nicht denken. Denn es kommen immer so viele Anregungen, Ideen und Vorschläge von den „Boardies“, dass es unmöglich ist so was zu planen. Von daher müsst Ihr Euch genauso wie wir uns überraschen lassen, was auf dem Anglerboard im, Jahre 2006 alles passieren wird.

Mit Sicherheit kann man da nur eines sagen:
*Es wird – wie bisher auch – auch 2006 nicht langweilig werden!*

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>*


----------

